# How bad is failing a college class



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

That is the first door towards other classes that matter to your major.

Due to procrastination and depression i failed one of my classes. When the teacher told me i could not pass even if i got an A on the final, i felt like crying. I didn't cry cuz im a man ;D, but it shook my life. It was a blow back to reality. 

It sort of brought me back to life, but unfortunately, it was too late, i can't pass the class. 
This is a math class and im majoring in a STEM career, not 100% on what yet but i have a clear idea on what. 

I'm sure i can get an A on the second try because im not stupid, i know the material, it's just this stupid depression that held me back. But what about that huge **** stain on my record? I was hoping to transfer to 4 year university, but now....idk.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Grades don't matter. I have 3.9. Taco Bell would still rather hire a 16 year old with down syndrome over me.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems like it. Maybe im better off finding a way on making money from home. 

I have made some money by selling repaired phones on ebay, but ebay takes 13% + the shipping, that's just bs. I need to find something else.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Try again next year, maybe? Study harder and work harder next time?
As long as you got a degree, I think a few bad grades here and there would be looked over...
That, or try becoming self-employed.


----------



## mitsu3kgt (Mar 11, 2014)

Just retake the class. I failed my macroeconomics exam the other day, and probably won't be able to pass that class now. Not that a big a deal if you have to retake a class even though it sucks.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Normally you can just retake the class and if you ace it the fail doesn't matter any more.


----------



## lmoh (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it possible to drop the class without getting a grade? If not, maybe you should ask if the prof will pass you if you try and get a good grade. Otherwise, stay at home and retake it next time.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Most schools have deadlines for withdrawing, at this point in the year you may be able to get out with a W that won't affect your GPA. If not then no worries, you retake it and ace it, GPA don't mean **** dude.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

It's not that big of a deal than what people make it out to be just as long as you're not failing more than a few classes. My grad student roommate failed two classes at university during her undergrad career.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

As has been mentioned, you might be able to retake the class. Your transcript will probably note the re-take but your GPA can increase if you get a higher grade.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Grades don't matter. I have 3.9. Taco Bell would still rather hire a 16 year old with down syndrome over me.


Bro LOL


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

2Milk said:


> That is the first door towards other classes that matter to your major.
> 
> Due to procrastination and depression i failed one of my classes. When the teacher told me i could not pass even if i got an A on the final, i felt like crying. I didn't cry cuz im a man ;D, but it shook my life. It was a blow back to reality.
> 
> ...


Yeah me too, I stopped going to my English class cuz I have an excuse -- I hate the teacher and too much homework on mywritinglab and she doesn't even care and I feel like murdering her, so I don't go anymore, let the financial aid know that she sucks as a teacher for all I care. As for my 2 other classes, the depression and procrastination is killing them too, anyway I try. If I fair, who cares. **** them all!

But Yeah. Some people care.


----------



## missmisha (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know where you are, but usually you can retake the class and replace that F. The college would cross out that F and put in with your new grade. 
I'm about to fail my biology class as well, so I'm on the same boat as you.


----------



## zfairborn (Apr 13, 2015)

2Milk said:


> I'm sure i can get an A on the second try because im not stupid, i know the material, it's just this stupid depression that held me back. But what about that huge **** stain on my record? I was hoping to transfer to 4 year university, but now....idk.


Ok. First I appreciate the stress. My uni years had a lot of nonsense in them, so I can relate.

However, second to that, its not a bad thing. Its a stain, yes, but these things happen. Our world may scream a need for perfection, but much of the reality is that a lot accept 'good enough'. In the end this is one grade, for one class, for a blip of time in your entire life. When it comes all the way down to it - its ink on paper given to you by someone who was only just clever enough to maneuver their way to their current position, who doesn't know the entire story that you are, unaware of your life and experiences, and will move on and forget you as you procrastinate about them.

The point is focus on the good. You acknowledge you made a mistake, but you also acknowledge you were capable of fixing it if you had a second chance. You have a second chance with the classes you can do next, and even if you cannot the world doesn't end.

My father pressured me to go into teaching despite my hating it - wanting instead to go into performance. I have the grade (simply to shut him up) but I refuse to do teaching because its a stressful career. I have also even give up on performance because it just doesn't suit my style of life now I see just how pressuring it would have been. Instead I'm content doing after-school tutoring and working on personal art projects.

Point is, no matter what you are doing now, you have a life ahead of you. Things will change, you will change, and its ok. For now do what you feel is best now. If you want that College degree, investigate at your campus on how to make that happen. Schedule an appointment with a professor/ lecturer/ course advisor, and tell them what you want and why you are concerned.

If they say you cannot do it, then ask them why and look for ways around it (is there a waiting period I need to do before I can reattempt the course?). Even if they say no again, there is always a way to make it happen. It all comes down to you and your determination. How badly do you want to achieve X? Figure out the answer to that and you'll know how much you are willing to do to make it happen.


----------



## Superdragon (Apr 15, 2015)

If you retake the class and get a better grade usually the lower grade is replaced with the better one so I don't think it's that big of a deal. Only thing is you waste money to take another class.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

All you can do at this point is realize you have to try harder the next time. I am sorry what you are going through.  And once you are retaking the class, don't feel bad. Realize the bad grade is in the past and there is nothing you can do about it except change it.


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Hope I'm not too late in replying to this,,, my first semester of college I had a similar situation where depression got in the way and I ended up failing my first math class. The questions are, how is your GPA, and will you be able to keep going in college (if you want) for another semester. If you can and want to keep going, do not lose hope! You do have a chance to make a comeback. 

As others have suggested if it's not too late to withdraw from the class, do not be afraid to do this. (Also, in the future do not be afraid to do this). Yes, it will have an impact on your financial aid, but your aid would also be lost if you fail the class (or do not so well) because your GPA will of course go down. Depending on the criteria for your scholarships, you might be able to keep your financial aid if you stay in the class and don't do so well, but this would most likely require taking and passing extra classes in summer :/ (ignore all that if financial aid doesn't matter this was just stuff our lovely counselors didn't bother to tell the majority of us freshman).

Now! Most colleges offer grade forgiveness, which means, as you said you can take the class again, do better, and you get the grade overwritten, GPA is saved etc. But I also want you to know, that you can either choose to do that, or take classes next semester that you know for sure you can pass. My grades that first semester were A, C, C, F. I got put on probation. Now, I'm not good at math (went in as a computer science major lol bad decision), so I changed majors to English, took classes I knew I could handle, and got all As the next semester (because I pressured myself highly not wanting to get kicked out of school). This balanced out my GPA and now I don't have a problem anymore. So you have options! 

Obviously, it takes work but failing a class once in your career is not going to hold you back, it is not going to destroy you, you can make a comeback and keep going! And I know you said this class was a door to other classes in your major, it's okay. It takes until the end of sophomore year usually to finish general education requirements (I know seniors who were completing them in their last semesters somehow). You can still advance on track in your major if you go for grade forgiveness. It's good that you understand why you did bad in this class, and are willing to give it another go. I hope things go well for you!


----------



## allthatsparkles (Mar 1, 2013)

2Milk said:


> That is the first door towards other classes that matter to your major.
> 
> Due to procrastination and depression i failed one of my classes. When the teacher told me i could not pass even if i got an A on the final, i felt like crying. I didn't cry cuz im a man ;D, but it shook my life. It was a blow back to reality.
> 
> ...


I would recommend seeing your counselor/academic adviser. They might be able to steer you in the correct direction and figure out how to remedy the situation.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I failed Accounting once and it was stressful retaking that course. I barely passed with a C.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive attempted 176 hours and only passed 76 credit units so I failed half of my classes. I let depression kick my a**


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Gosh... I know how you feel... I'm struggling RN because I'm taking 4 classes, and learning how to drive.. With anxiety and depression as well ( &#55356;&#57225; fun :-\ )


I feel like a robot that's rebooted every morning. Lololol


----------



## intheprocess (Apr 21, 2015)

I failed a math exam and am supposed to retake it Monday. I took a part of a practice test and got 9 right out of 36 or 56, something like that. So I am going to cram and hope for the best. My depression and ED are really getting in the way but I will do my best. This is a test from the state that can be taken over many times, but it's the money.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Farideh said:


> I failed Accounting once and it was stressful retaking that course. I barely passed with a C.


literally the same thing i did lol. Only class i ever failed. I took on a bit too much at one time, but even then accounting was just awful. full of rules that make zero sense and clearly just arbitrarily created

OP: I just had to fill out a form saying i would re-take the class, and replaced my F with the C on my gpa


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been there before bro. You are young don't take it so hard. STEM is hard and math trips up a lot of people. Not many employers are going to nit pick through your academic records looking through all your classes and such. They either look or your final GPA or hire you on experience. Your community college probably has academic forgiveness. Therefore, if you retake the class it will replace the prior grade. But make sure you work much harder this semester. Out of curiosity what math course was it?


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

It's bad in the sense that you wasted money on a course and took it for granted. But, you live and you learn. YOLO.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack365 said:


> STEM is hard and math trips up a lot of people.


Couldn't agree more. I'm 2nd year Informatics acing all computer/programming related classes, and still have to pass Algebra, Analysis (Calc) 1 and 2, and physics. I've got two tries this fall, but I now I'm gonna fail them again. Can't get my diploma without passing all courses :/. Oh well, who knows maybe the teachers will get tired and give me a passing grade after seeing my face for the twentieth time in 10 years or so .


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

hermito said:


> Couldn't agree more. I'm 2nd year Informatics acing all computer/programming related classes, and still have to pass Algebra, Analysis (Calc) 1 and 2, and physics. I've got two tries this fall, but I now I'm gonna fail them again. Can't get my diploma without passing all courses :/. Oh well, who knows maybe the teachers will get tired and give me a passing grade after seeing my face for the twentieth time in 10 years or so .


Hey acing all your computer/programming might have to ask you for some tips! This is in Eastern Europe I am guessing? what do they require you get as a minimum for your courses. Here in the US it's a C- for compsci.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack365 said:


> Hey acing all your computer/programming might have to ask you for some tips! This is in Eastern Europe I am guessing? what do they require you get as a minimum for your courses. Here in the US it's a C- for compsci.


In my country grading scores are from 1 - 10, 1-4 being failures and 5-10 passing grades. I'm gonna convert to percentages so it's more understandable. The rule is if you have 50% (or more) you pass. Usually 45% is also accepted. If the whole class did badly in an exam, there's a high chance that the teacher will curve the scores.

Regarding the 3 exams that I must pass, physics is both a written and oral exam. Abstract algebra is really hard but teacher will let you pass even with a 35%. She is (usually) kinda nice. Calc, on the other hand, the exam is composed of 10 exercises from both calc 1 and 2. A lot of reading material there :/.

Anyways, in US it seems like it's much harder to get a passing grade. C- that's 70% right?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2Milk said:


> That is the first door towards other classes that matter to your major.
> 
> Due to procrastination and depression i failed one of my classes. When the teacher told me i could not pass even if i got an A on the final, i felt like crying. I didn't cry cuz im a man ;D, but it shook my life. It was a blow back to reality.
> 
> ...


if you dont care about paying back money or if you dont have to pay back than it doesnt matter imo i had to pay out of pocket 40,000 dollars cash and failed more than half of the classes I took from the years 2002-2007. at least youre in school i wont be back in college until spring 2016 from a four year break.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I failed so many classes that I've been on double secret probation for decades


----------



## kwrwade (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a very similar situation my sophomore year in college. I was more depressed then ever, I was obsessing about a girl who would later reject me, I spent most of my days in my room and didn't study. The result was that in the fall semester I absolutely failed calculus. I don't mean by a hair, I mean I was making 14s and 20s on exams - I simply didn't study. I had it in my head that everything would just magically work out (in high school I made all A's and B's, never failed a class). I was wrong and I made an F. Calculus was a requirement to take upper level economics courses (my major). The depression I fail into was only rivaled by what I experienced after the death of my grandmother. My ego and confidence was shattered. 

Unfortunately the depression effected my performance spring semester and I failed an accounting class. I retook the accounting class with a different professor that summer and made a solid B and retook calculus with the previous professor that fall. I studied like hell and ended up only making a C, even then my professor congratulated me at the end of the semester. Apparently many people who failed or dropped the class don't retake it. Junior year I got my act together and did fairly well with A's, B's and C's. But I knew if I wanted to go to grad school I'd still have to step my game up. Fall and Spring of this past year I made mostly A's. My last undergrad semester I made the dean's list.

So it's not the end of the world if you fail a course, even if it's part of your major; but make no mistake, you will be playing catch up when it comes to your GPA for the rest of your time in college.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I failed one class my freshman year of college and it's had a lasting impact ever since. It's not the end of the world, but it's something you'll definitely want to avoid as it will make your ability to your raise your GPA more difficult. If you think you're going to fail a class and you still have time to drop it (and it's not a required course), I would drop the course. I dropped a numerical computing course and while it did leave me with a few credits short I'll have to make up for next semester, I no longer have to stress worrying about a high chance of failure and my GPA won't take a hit.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

hermito said:


> In my country grading scores are from 1 - 10, 1-4 being failures and 5-10 passing grades. I'm gonna convert to percentages so it's more understandable. The rule is if you have 50% (or more) you pass. Usually 45% is also accepted. If the whole class did badly in an exam, there's a high chance that the teacher will curve the scores.
> 
> Regarding the 3 exams that I must pass, physics is both a written and oral exam. Abstract algebra is really hard but teacher will let you pass even with a 35%. She is (usually) kinda nice. Calc, on the other hand, the exam is composed of 10 exercises from both calc 1 and 2. A lot of reading material there :/.
> 
> Anyways, in US it seems like it's much harder to get a passing grade. C- that's 70% right?


70% is a c-. I am in the compsci major now. How do you go about learning to programming? like is it mostly reading or watching videos or just chugging away at a keyboard. Another thing is, how much programming have you seen as a result of compsci.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack365 said:


> How do you go about learning to programming? like is it mostly reading or watching videos or just chugging away at a keyboard.


Well, it depends on what phase you are currently at. If it's the beginning and you are only learning the syntax, then it's mostly memorization and intuition. Understanding the flow of execution of a (small) program also really helps. Practicing and coding helps a lot. It can answer questions like "why did that work" or "why didn't that work".



Jack365 said:


> How much programming have you seen as a result of compsci.


I'm in Informatics so it's not 100% similar as to CS, but these classes are almost universal. A programming language, usually C and another OO one. We did C/C++ and java. Algorithms and data structures. Intro to html/css/js. In third year, we'll do web programming and SQL.
In some unis you might even learn assembly.


----------



## motif93 (Jul 20, 2015)

2Milk said:


> That is the first door towards other classes that matter to your major.
> 
> Due to procrastination and depression i failed one of my classes. When the teacher told me i could not pass even if i got an A on the final, i felt like crying. I didn't cry cuz im a man ;D, but it shook my life. It was a blow back to reality.
> 
> ...


I know it's been a few months but I would retake it, see if they have like a repeat/fail option where they can replace the F on your transcript. Preferably later or in the summer when you can focus on it. That happened to me, it replaced my F to a B+ in Calc. Never too late don't sweat it, a lot of people do that, just make for damn sure you do better next time. I was a ABCDF student but transferred and got straight As now.

As for the depression, you gotta do something about that yourself asap.. what got me out of it was time, and constantly trying to improve myself - one way was exercise and music and just finding that motivation to be positive (i know it's cliche but it works for me), and keeping at least a few supportive friends around helps a lot too


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

hermito said:


> . Understanding the flow of execution of a (small) program also really helps. Practicing and coding helps a lot. It can answer questions like "why did that work" or "why didn't that work".


Oh that's what I am doing now actually. Understanding how a computer checks for palindromes and non-palindromes in C, Java and python. And how each set of instructions communicates/interprets _what_ to the computer. I did a course on html/css/js wasn't too bad the js got a little heavy on js though. How was Algorithms and data structures? and what IDE do you use?


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack365 said:


> How was Algorithms and data structures? and what IDE do you use?


Data structures are a bit complex, but at the same time fun. It's quite possible that you will learn a few of them (linked list, stack, queue) in first year and then 'advanced' data structures like trees, graphs, hash tables, avl trees or red-black trees and a faster sorting algorithm (quick sort / merge sort) in 2nd year.

Regarding IDEs, for C/C++ I use codeblocks or vim (and gcc/g++ for compiling) when writing small scripts.
For java, netbeans.


----------



## Ebiamary (Jul 14, 2015)

It's not that big of a deal. I know loads of STEM students who've failed a class. One thing I would suggest, though: some schools have free counseling for students, and you might want to take advantage of it. Counseling/ meds really helped me survive school.


----------

